# I don't have a Vacuum pump relay switch?



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

Noticed under the black box that there wasn't a vacuum pump relay switch. Do I need one and what does it do? If I need one what color is it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

slicked25 said:


> Noticed under the black box that there wasn't a vacuum pump relay switch. Do I need one and what does it do? If I need one what color is it?


Can't answer that without knowing anything about your car.


----------

